# Frage zu Access 7.0 Problem mit Access 7.0



## knoppi (27. Oktober 2001)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe eine Frage zu Access 7.0  - hoffentlich bin ich im richtigen Forum ? !

Frage/Problem:

Ich versuche in der Formluar-Entwurfs-Ansicht Befehlsschaltflächen einzubauen. Das funzt insowiet ganz gut, als dass die Schaltfläche "eingebaut" wird. Der Assistent weisst dann auch eine entsprechende Funktion zu.

Soweit alles in Ordnung. Das Problem taucht erst auch, wenn ich das Formular benutzen will, besser gesagt die Schaltfläche nutzen möchte. Ich erhalte, unabhängig von der von mir gewählten Funktion immer folgende Fehlermeldung:

"Sie haben als Einstellung der Ereigniseigenschaft den Ausdruck BeimKlicken eingegeben. Dieser Ausdruck hat einen Fehler verursacht: Mehrdeutiger Name: speicher_Click"

ISt Access bei mir fehlerhaft ? Bei meinem alten Access gab es diese Problem nicht.

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.

Gruss, Jürgen


----------



## Slizzzer (3. Dezember 2002)

Moin!

Anscheinend hast Du den Namen "speicher_Click" mehrfach benutzt bzw. nicht explezit angegeben aus welchem Formular/Tabelle/Abfrage Du den Namen beziehst! Access kann somit den zur Schaltfläche gehörenden Code nicht ausführen.


----------

